# Crown Molding Jig?



## rtnewbie (Feb 21, 2010)

While prepping for installing crown molding at my place, I ran into some guys at Lowe's that told me there is a jig on the market that allows you to only set the saw blade ONCE and with the given wall angles, the jig would allow you a very clean miter between the pieces. 

I have talked to shop after shop and no one has a clue what the name is. Most know what I'm referring to, but don't remember who manufacture's it. Apparently there is on gentleman who goes from trade show to trade show and sells it there.

The tool apparently retails around $100, more or less. (I have looked into Rockler, and they do not carry it)

I'm looking to see if anyone has a name that is associated with this jig. 

Any help you can give would be appreciated.

THX, 
RT


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I think this may be the one...

http://cutncrown.com/?cid=google5&s_kwcid=crown%20molding%20jigs|1947258199&gclid=COaqnK_og6ACFd1L5Qod82yInA


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

I bought a jig made by Bench Dog and it turned out to be very helpful since I don't do crown molding that often. It was around $30 I believe but you will still have to adjust the blade angle depending on the cut you need.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

I`ll teach you to cut crown for $75.00. Just kidding! Rick


----------



## robertd (Jan 28, 2010)

Two years ago at our local woodworkers show I bought the Cut N Crown sytem. There are 3 Jigs that come with it depending which angle crown you are using. It was not cheap. I bought the whole DeluxE kit.I forgot what I paid for it but, it was worth every penny I paid. I is so easy to use. Now I don't have a lot of experience cutting Crown. When I used it on my kitchen cabinets it came out perfect. What I like the most about it was I did not waste a lot of the moulding trying to get the cuts right. Check out their web site

Bob D

http://www.cutncrown.com/


----------



## BIGVIN (Jul 21, 2009)

Save your money.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What is it about cutting crown molding that is so hard that you need a jig? Now maybe if you are cutting for corners that are not 90 degrees it would come in handy. 

G


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

A crown jig? The only thing I use is the crown stops when using my dewalt saw. For larger 7" crown I cut it laying flat so no jig or crown stop is needed.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Woodcraft has one*

http://www.woodcraft.com/Catalog/ProductPage.aspx?prodid=22244
Is this it? :thumbsup: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

BIGVIN said:


> Save your money.



I agree. Cutting crown isn't rocket science...no rockets.:smile:


----------



## BIGVIN (Jul 21, 2009)

Julian the woodnut said:


> A crown jig? The only thing I use is the crown stops when using my dewalt saw. For larger 7" crown I cut it laying flat so no jig or crown stop is needed.



I cut all of my crown on the flat so for me a jig is a waste of money. Buy more crown then you will need and practice. You'll need to learn to cope also.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

BIGVIN said:


> I cut all of my crown on the flat so for me a jig is a waste of money. Buy more crown then you will need and practice. You'll need to learn to cope also.


But only if you have a molding with a constant rise profile. There are some crowns that cannot be coped. I learned that the hard way and wasted half of a day and some money.


----------



## BIGVIN (Jul 21, 2009)

Streamwinner said:


> But only if you have a molding with a constant rise profile. There are some crowns that cannot be coped. I learned that the hard way and wasted half of a day and some money.



You are absolutely right some can't be coped but most can.You can do a test cope on one stick to see if it can be coped.


----------



## G Fresh (Mar 22, 2009)

I cope almost all my crown with a jig saw, a Collin's coping foot (collinstool.com), and simple jig to hold the crown in the installed position. Just my opinion, I love this method, its fast, accurate, and I wouldn't waste money on anything else.


----------

